# Folders for bookmarks in the Sik browser?



## MINImum

Hi! Me again with another question. I tried to search for the answer here first but couldn't find it.

Can I organize my browser bookmarks into folders?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In the silk browser?  Not that I know of.  You can sort them by "Last accessed," "title," and "number of visits."  The default is title.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, I got the Chrome browser from 1Mobile. . . . it seems to work decently and has a nice bookmark system.  If you use Chrome on your regular computer I think you can sync bookmarks.

Firefox for android is available too, but, though it downloaded and installed, it wouldn't open.

There were a couple of others too, SkyFire and Maxthon. . . . .SkyFire worked o.k.. . . . haven't tried the other.


----------



## MINImum

Thanks folks. I may download Firefox and see if I can get it t work, if not then I'll try Chrome.


----------



## chatman

Try the dolphin browser as well, this will also let you view flash files as well... it also has a neat text feature to access your commonly used web sites, fast as chrome as well...

Get it from 1mobile site... this is far better than the Amazon offerings 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MINImum

Okay, I found the 1mobile website and tried to download Dolphin. First it asked me to login to Google, which I did. Then I tried to install Dolphin but it gave me a popup screen with an option to download the 1mobile marketplace app. I clicked to download it, went to it in my download folder and clicked on it and I got an error saying "cannot open file". What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Have you authorized installation of third party apps under Settings?

Betsy


----------



## MINImum

I didn't know I had to do that but I just did it after reading your post (it said unknown parties instead of third parties) but it still didn't work. I restarted the Kindle and tried again, still says cannot open file. Maybe I'm doing it wrong? After I hit "download" (or "install") on the website, I go to my downloads then click on it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Reiterating: Chrome browser downloaded easily from 1Mobile (assuming 'unknown sources' are allowed) and loaded and works fine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was able to install the Dolphin browser...but I think I had to install something else first, come to think of it; there were directions in another post here...

Betsy


----------



## MINImum

Ann in Arlington said:


> Reiterating: Chrome browser downloaded easily from 1Mobile (assuming 'unknown sources' are allowed) and loaded and works fine.


Nope, just tried to install one of the Chrome browsers they offer (it's hard to tell which one I need) and it still gives me a popup that I need to download 1mobile marketplace, and when I do and go to click on it in my downloads list, it says cannot open file.

I get the feeling I don't know what I'm doing so I may give up for awhile and try again some other time. :-(


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I would delete your downloads of 1mobile market, restart the device and try again.

Let me check for the steps...

Hmmm.. I removed 1mobile.com, re-downloaded and I'm having the same problem.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MINImum--

I couldn't get the install to work from either the notifications area or the download.  BUT, I used ES Explorer to navigate to my Downloads folder, opened that, tapped on the APK and it installed fine.  Not sure why--I didn't have to do that the first time I installed it, I don't think...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's what I did . . . . but not all at one sitting.  I'm talking specifically about my 8.9HD.

I went to settings and enabled apps from unknown sources.

I went to 1Mobile via the stock browser, found the download button and clicked it.  As I recall, there was some weirdness about then finding the file to install, but I was ultimately able to.  My recollection is that it showed up as downloaded in notifications and I tapped there to install it.

I browsed about 1Mobile.  When I first did all this, I was looking for something completely different.  Didn't end up finding it so just put 1Mobile in favorites and left it there.

When this talk of browsers came up, I thought I'd do some more checking so I used the icon in favorites to activate the 1Mobile app/website link.  Searched for browsers or Firefox or something like that.  

Oh, I'd also gone to settings in 1Mobile and set it so that anything I download via that site will d/l and install automatically so I didn't have to go searching for the file.

Found Firefox browser and d/l'd it.  Installed just fine, but when I tap it to use it it closes right away.  This happened with two separate install attempts with several days in between.

Found SkyFire and it was really slow to d/l at first. . . .but I did a restart of the wireless (toggled it off then on) and plugged in the device overnight and in the morning it had d/l'd and installed.  Tapped to use it and, while not completely familiar, it seemed reasonably intuitive and worked just fine to go to a couple of different websites, including KB.

Found Chrome and decided to try that. Selected for d/l.  It came and installed.  I opened it and it worked.  I used it for probably 15 minutes on different sites.  Once or twice I got a message that it had stopped working or something but when I said OK it went right back to the page I'd been on.

It does work best with the bt keyboard as sometimes the on screen one doesn't readily pop up -- or, rather, if it knows you have a bt device available it won't pop up the on screen one.  Turn bt off and it's fine.  If you use Chrome on other devices, you should be able to sync bookmarks and such. . . .that was the reason I really wanted Firefox to work. 

I'll look for the Dolphin, too, but I hadn't seen it in my initial searches. . .did see something called Maxthon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's what I did . . . . but not all at one sitting. I'm talking specifically about my 8.9HD.
> 
> I went to settings and enabled apps from unknown sources.
> 
> I went to 1Mobile via the stock browser, found the download button and clicked it. As I recall, there was some weirdness about then finding the file to install, but I was ultimately able to. My recollection is that it showed up as downloaded in notifications and I tapped there to install it.


That's what I did ^ last night and I got a message "Unable to open file." Both there and in the "downloads" menu option in the web browser. Seems to me in the past, I've opened apks from both places. But opening it via ES File Explorer worked. And I'm also using an 8.9

And last night, while on 1Mobile, I did a search for Dolphin and the browser came up right away? There's a Dolphin browser HD, a Mini, and a whole bunch of other things with "Dolphin" in the title...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Huh.

This morning, I just went to 1Mobile via my "app" and d/l'd and installed both Maxthon and Dolphin.  In both cases, I tapped download.  Without going to find it I got the install confirmation page. I tapped 'install'. (This is pretty normal on non-Fire android devices.)  Then, once installed I get a message that it's done so and do I want to open it.  I opened both and they both worked just fine.


----------



## HappyGuy

So, once an alternative browser has been downloaded, installed and tested, is there any way to make it the default browser? The HD 7" won't let me delete Silk and I couldn't find any setting that would let me change my Fire so Chrome would open when I tap "Web" at the top.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Not that I've found.   I put chrome in my favorites and just start it instead of going to 'web'


----------



## MINImum

Betsy, what is ES File Explorer? Can I get it from the normal Amazon app store?


----------



## MINImum

Never mind, I found it and it worked just like you said it would.

Dolphin doesn't show up in my normal list of apps so I have to open ES first to open it. Kind of a pain.

Also, the 1Mobile site is a little weird. Not the greatest grammar and then one part of the marketplace app is all in Chinese or something. Is it safe to use this site? I am ultra paranoid about that sort of thing. I am used to Apple products and feel reasonably safe usually, but not sure with Android.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Huh.
> 
> This morning, I just went to 1Mobile via my "app" and d/l'd and installed both Maxthon and Dolphin. In both cases, I tapped download. Without going to find it I got the install confirmation page. I tapped 'install'. (This is pretty normal on non-Fire android devices.) Then, once installed I get a message that it's done so and do I want to open it. I opened both and they both worked just fine.


Installing the apps once 1Mobile was installed wasn't a problem. Getting 1Mobile installed (this time) seemed to be a problem. I'm not sure what changed.

And you used to be able to change the default browser; if you have multiple browser installed, when you do something that requires a browser, you should be prompted to select which browser you want to use, and at the bottom of that prompt is a check box to set whichever browser you use as the default browser. That doesn't seem to be working on my Fire HD, still playing with it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I should have posted the link, here it is for anyone else:
ES File Explorer

Hmmm. I've not seen those problems? And Dolphin does appear in my list of apps. Off to check 1mobile, which is supposed to be very safe.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I haven't noticed any non-English issues with 1Mobile either.  It actually looks a LOT like Google Play! 

All the apps I've gotten from there do show under "Apps".  Be sure you have 'device' selected as they won't be in the 'Cloud' which are Amazon only.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's what 1mobile looks like to me and my list of apps









above, home page I see using the app. Below, an overview of the form by genre.

















my list of apps, Dolphin is right center, top row.

Sent from Killashandra, 
my Kindle Fire 4G


----------

